# Live edge Sassafras slabs



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Yesterday, I got out my PantherPro HD carriagemill. Here are some pictures of the sassafras crotch piece I milled. I am using a Stihl MS880 with a ripping chain.


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

More detail


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

I love sassafras. Have a friend here that has a woodmizer and a solar kiln that I get some from when he has it.I still have some 16" boards that came off a tree in a river bottom .Biggest sassafras tree I have ever seen in this area.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

The look of very fine shimmering white oak, with the ease of workability like pine. And smells better than either. I love that wood.


----------

